# Pet shop (fish)



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I live in Tavira and am wondering if anybody knows the nearest place to go for fish and aquarium-related things?

Many thx,


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

I wish you well in your search because when we moved over here we tried looking and found nowhere to get fish from. Fred and i had breed a number of dwarf Chiclids and Angels for many years but we have sadly now given up looking for fish shops.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't think you've looked hard enough, not saying their abundant but they are there and considering number of fish tanks for sale they must be, locally our best aquarium fish supplier is in a Hardware,garden, sell all type shop

This Portuguese Fish Forum might be able to help with local suppliers or contacts
Fórum de Aquariofilia.Net


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Thx canoeman


----------

